# How to see the dependency tree?



## jronald (Feb 12, 2009)

for example:


```
app1
 |  \
 |   \
lib1 lib2
       |
       |
      lib3(lib2 depends on lib3)
```


I want to see such a tree before or after an application is installed, any way?
Thanks.


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 12, 2009)

for example 
cd /usr/ports/x11/kde4
make pretty-print-run-depends-list
make pretty-print-build-depends-list


----------



## Weaseal (Feb 12, 2009)

You can also do
	
	



```
# make missing
```
 in a port's dir to see just the dependencies that you don't already have.


----------



## rbelk (Feb 12, 2009)

Weaseal, there are a lot of make options for compiling ports. Are they, the options, documented anywhere? The only ones I use are install, clean, distclean, and missing. I am only talking about specific freebsd options, not ones like make-without-x.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 12, 2009)

/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 12, 2009)

ldd /usr/local/bin/[something] | lookat
(you'd want /lookat/ installed) 
....
hope that answers something


----------



## ale (Feb 12, 2009)

rbelk said:
			
		

> Weaseal, there are a lot of make options for compiling ports. Are they, the options, documented anywhere?


ports(7)


----------

